# I Just Kicked My Rabbit!



## agnesthelion (Mar 5, 2013)

.......


----------



## hannah_biota (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up, it was an accident & I'm sure you are more traumatized than her. I rolled my dog's nose up in the car window once. He was screaming, I felt so bad about it!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

I kick Ellie all the time. She's always under my feet, she gets slid across the kitchen all the time! She's always fine. 

I'm sure Agnes is okay, you probably just startled her!


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, Morgan, that sounds so bad, but it's so hard to avoid with these little guys cause they have no clue to stay away from these feet of ours.

Oh, I've nearly stepped on a few of my rabbits with my whole weight before. I'm usually really careful about shuffling my feet and where I set my feet down, but even then those little rascals can be on the complete other side of the room, and you think you're safe and go to take a step, and all the sudden there is a rabbit right under your foot. Luckily I've been able to catch myself before putting my whole weight down, but they still got smooshed to the floor slightly. It scares the crap out of me cause I'm so worried I've hurt them. They just don't understand what big clumsy beasts we are, or they would have more sense to stay clear of our feet.

I get more careful with each near miss. Now I slide my feet and try to not even pick them up, and watch each step I make, whenever I have my rabbits out, but even then there are some close calls.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 5, 2013)

now you just need to give her treats to show her your sorry.
your not being judged, but give her some treats and make up with her.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

Lisa I´ve done that more than once and you absolutely panic cos you think you´ve hurt them and then spend the next few hours checking them out. Normally, it´s of no consequence and they are fine but it sure scares the crap out of me lol. I mean, can´t you see me, I´m not exactly small haha.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww. I bet it was a terrible noise, considering most of the time they never make noise.


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

A rabbit scream is probably the most horrible noise I've ever heard, cause it's one of those 'dying noises' that animals make. But the two times I've heard it, the rabbits weren't dying, or even in much danger. They just thought they were. My one rabbit that I first heard do it, was outside on her leash and she heard something that freaked her out, and panicked and ran, wrapping her and her leash around a bench post, at which point she screamed. She was perfectly fine, just frightened. Then this last time I heard it was when I was seeing if it would be possible to introduce Baby to Dakota, and Dakota latched onto Baby, and Baby screamed. I should have known better as Dakota has always been a big grump!


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 5, 2013)

let it be known that rabbits can littery scream bloodly murder...
well the most important thing now to do is to reearn her trust.
but don't go off thinking your some monster ok were only human, 
were all not perfect ok .


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, with how much Agnes LOVES you, I doubt she even gave it a second thought. Though I'm sure she wouldn't refuse a treat if you offered it as an apology, hahaha. She was probably more like 'what in the heck was that' and didn't even realize it was your foot that did it. I've also had rabbits do little squeeks, and I think that's what you most likely heard from her. Trust me, if she had done the death scream, there would be no doubt in your mind. It's very unmistakable.

Leashes actually work pretty well. I've used a leash for years, and this is the only rabbit that has ever done this. You also kind of get the hang of how best to use it too. Like if I notice my rabbit is getting scared of something, then I'll kneel down next to the rabbit to help calm it down, or if it's freaking out about something, I'll shorten the leash, to get to the rabbit, then scoop it up and hold it close til it calms down. I will mention that if you get one, make sure it has one of those stretchy leashes. It helps to have that little bit of 'give' in the leash when your rabbit decides it wants to suddenly dash off. You also kind of learn to use your arm to give a little too, so that there isn't a sudden jerk on the leash with your rabbit.


----------



## indianavex (Mar 5, 2013)

Feel better, at least she appears to be alright and doesn't blame you for it. Cassie leapt from my arms (she had to fight for the ability to, I was bleeding from my chest, neck, hands, and arms) one day from standing. She fell just under 5' to the (carpeted) floor. No worse for wear, thank god, but it sure did scare both of us pretty badly.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 5, 2013)

I've booted hamsters across the room before accidentally and George once got it in the nose. Now I do the 'critter shuffle' whenever I'm walking in an animal room. I feel horrible when it happens but they shake it off and don't seem to care. The risks of living with a human I guess


----------



## whitelop (Mar 5, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> I think I feel horrible also because I wonder if rabbits understand apologizing, ya know? I picked her up and kissed her and kept saying "I'm so sorry Aggie" but she was probably just like, whatever, you suck! You just kicked me!



LMAO! I just laughed so hard thinking about Agnes being like "whatever you suck! You just kicked me!" Under her long bangs, where you can't really see her eyes, but she would move her fur out of her eyes so you could see her give you the evil eye! hahahahaha. 
Thats how I think rabbits roll, they'll stare at you from like 10 feet away, giving you eye. Saying to you, "I don't know what to think of you now. I just don't know..." 
LMAO.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Mar 5, 2013)

I kicked frank once before because i was laying on the floor doing homework and he sniffed the bottom of foot and his whiskers made my leg twitch and I got him with my foot! i felt horrible but he didnt seem to care. he just kind of shook his head and hopped away.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Poor Agnes! Instead of birthday spankins she got a birthday kick lol. I haven't hurt Buster yet but when I had to pick him up once he made a whiney type noise and it scared though. I doubt it hurt him, he was just being a pansy lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Jenny  I just gave her a blueberry. She seemed happy to take that. Then my hubby came home and I thought it sweet of him because he's not a rabbit obsessee like me but I told him I made Agnes squeak and he had to go check on her right away. He'd hate me saying this but I know he loves the buns like I do, he just won't admit it 

Morgan I totally agree rabbits stare at you ( Archie) with a very deep intense look. I think they might be more sensitive than most animals. The look my buns give me....holy moly!

Indiana....glad your bun was ok from a fall that high! It makes me feel better to know we all make mistakes with our buns.

Tam...yes, I think o need to perfect my critter shuffle


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 5, 2013)

Pwnzor and Katie...that's how most of my mishaps have gone. They don't care so much. This one was a bit more intense.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 5, 2013)

the other day I kneeled down on clydes foot when I was wiping out his cage and he squeaked!! hahahah!! I felt aweful, but he was ok!! I accidently kick my chihuahua and cats all the time. It happens!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Rabbit noises scare me to death!! I accidently kicked Ruby once, and she made a squeak too! I felt terrible, but they're so tiny, it's hard to see them!


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

'Critter shuffle', lol, I love it! That's the perfect name for our odd little bunny walk that we have to do, to not step on our buns.

I think that intense look they give us is them trying to figure out our body language. Rabbits almost totally communicate with body language, and I'm sure we confuse the heck out of them with ours, haha.

That's so cute your husband did that! That bunny love can just sneak up on you


----------



## Spikethebunny (Mar 5, 2013)

I kicked Spike once too, and I felt AWFUL. He was thankfully ok, but I was racked with guilt.

Even worse? I almost sat on him once. It was when we first got him and i was new to how fast they can move. He wasn't even near me when I began to sit and all of a sudden, there he was, under me. Thank goodness my husband shouted and I actually fell forward instead. I could not have lived with myself if I had sat on him. Now I do the slow step by step sit and always watch where he is.

So see, no need to feel bad. They love to get right in there, and as long as your little one is not hurt, then you have nothing to feel bad about. We have probably all done it.


----------



## Troller (Mar 6, 2013)

So far I've been real good with the rabbits though they've been thoroughly testing me. I have a really good avoidance instinct and in a way I'm more worried I may hurt myself twisting and moving out of the way then hurting the buns. My birds, well one in particular, is hellaciously clumsy and too many accident have happened already poor thing but she remains as friendly as ever.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 6, 2013)

Fraggles has run face first into my shin while it was still in a hard leather boot...She cried  But OK!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 6, 2013)

I have to be careful not to kick the boys. If I connect with them it's usually me that starts crying. They're heavy enough to induce a fall down go boom incident. Ask the refrigerator.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 6, 2013)

Well thanks everyone has made me feel better although I am still hearing that squeak even this morning. 

And yes Jenny it was really cute my hubby did that. He can't fool me anymore with his tough guy I don't love the buns attitude, hahahhahaha.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

I haven't kicked him but I did nudge him off the bed once when he woke me up & I was groggy. I sleep on a mattress on the floor so he only kind of rolled over, seemed unperturbed & began digging in a blanket.

But he has hurt me before, accidentally. Twice. The first time was also on the bed in aforementioned grogginess. He is my alarm clock, he gets me up at 6:30 every day by rattling the cage bars. I let him out. I learned that this particular model alarm clock comes with a special snooze alarm feature: he gets the morning cheerfulness & runs around the room. He must cross the bed to complete the circle... which means jumping right on my face. 7 and a half pounds with sharp claws attached. Near my eyes & lips. Soooo the other day he got my lip with his back leg & I woke up bleeding. Don't care much, as long as it wasn't an eye.

also, whenever I go to the high shelf to get the food down he runs over. This time I wasn't ready for it. I sidestepped & kind of rolled onto my ankle, so all the weight was there for a few seconds. Nothing serious but caused a ginger walk & I took a rest from climbing that day.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

DUDE I second the nearly-sitting-on-them thing. ALL THE TIME. >.< Haven't done it yet, but Harrow doesn't understand that under my butt is a terrible place to be when I'm in the process of sitting to clean his cage.


----------



## EMMIE (Mar 8, 2013)

My buns arent indoor buns or even allowed indoors due to my dads allergies but i have dropped them before, well most of the time they jump out of my arms but they never really seem that bothered...
The only time i have ever heard a bunny scream was when i was cleaning them out, i left them running around the garden as i went inside to get another bin bag and when i got out a huge fox was eying maisy (My old bun) and she started screaming so i ran got a stick and through it at the foz, then collected a petrefied maisy...


----------

